# Booking flights with Skytours.org



## putsch (10 Oct 2009)

Hi

This site is offering me the cheapest Christmas time flights to Canada - anyone ever heard of them and know anything about their reputation or security?

thanks


----------



## oldnick (11 Oct 2009)

I hate to see business going to a competitor but if you mean Skytours of Talbot Street they have been in business for many years, are fully licensed and bonded and are one of Irelands most succesful travel agencieswith no danger of them closing.
(unless the Greens get another concession from the govnt to say nobody can use ariplanes anymore !).
 I'd love to say they are crooked swine but they're not.

Naturally, you must first double-check that the price is the final final price inc. every last tax, fee etc etc


----------



## oldnick (11 Oct 2009)

SORRY !! MY MISTAKE !!

I just looked at that website and the Skytours you refer to has nothing to do with Skytours of Ireland that I was mentioning. Sorry.....


----------



## EvilDoctorK (11 Oct 2009)

Never heard of them, and the website certainly doesn't inspire confidence .. looks crappy .. no phone numbers listed etc.

Caveat emptor I'd say.


----------



## putsch (11 Oct 2009)

Thanks - yes its not the Irish co. - thats what i feel - still the price is so good.......I've emailed skytours but no reply. I think I'll email skyscanner which is where I got the price and see if they can clarify.


----------



## collinsp (17 Jan 2010)

Hi

I was just wondering if skytours worked out okay for you. I'm trying to book a flight to the USA at the end of Feb and when I used skyscanner it came back with skytours as the cheapest. Did you end up using them?

Thanks.


----------



## natey (10 Feb 2010)

@colinsp - did you ever end up booking with them? 

I've seen some pretty unbelievable flights from them recently, but something doesn't quite seem right about their company and I'm not completely convinced they are legit. Would love to hear about your experience if you've already booked with them.


----------



## Petal (21 Apr 2010)

Has anyone used them? they do have really good prices...


----------



## pjq (3 Nov 2011)

Has anybody used Sky-tours.com ? prices on skyscanner look good
PJQ


----------



## Petal (3 Nov 2011)

I used them once for flights and it was all fine.


----------



## oldnick (4 Nov 2011)

The fact that things went OK  for one or a million previous bookers is no guarantee that any company will not go bust tomorrow or whenever you make the booking.

Howevr if you book with a licensed and bonded Irish company then you are protected if they go bust.

Also,  if you have a problem then communicating  with ,and getting satisfaction from, the ticket supplier may be easier with an irish bonded licensed travel agency than with a German company.

I suppose using a credit card gives some protection.


----------

